# Tricolor siblings.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have these 5weeks old mice, i'm keeping all 4 because i lost their momma (she had an anal prolapse). May she rest in peace.

The buck first: Vanaheims Lipton.









The girls:

Vanaheims Kusmi Tea









Vanaheims Pickwick









Vanaheims Red Rose Tea









I'm VERY pleased with Red Rose, she's perfect in my eyes


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

They are all fab looking mice but the buck is my fave. he is beautiful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes; spots of color surrounded by a sea of white! Red Rose is a treasure! A great resource for breeding. The boys are gorgeous as well; I'm quite fond of tris with head to toe color coverage.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Gorgeous, I LOVE Lipton and his weird half'n'half thing he's got going on.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I visited Sofie yesterday to pick up some mice from her, and she introduced me to these four beauties. They're even more lovely in real life, can you believe it? :love1 
I'm still crazy about Kusmi especially!


----------

